# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وقفات في حياة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله

## أم أروى المكية

وقفات في حياة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله

 كتبه : أبو طارق
 إحسان بن محمد بن عايش العتيـبي
إربد – بيت راس
17 شوال 1421 هـ
12 / 1 / 2001 م 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
فبينما كنت أعدِّل كتاباً لي وأنظر فيه من جديد ، إذ اضطررتُ لتغيير دعائي كلما مرَّ ذكر الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز من " حفظه الله " إلى رحمه الله " !

وما أن انتهيتُ وأصبح الكتاب جاهزاً حتى فُجعنا بوفاة الإمام الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني ، ففعلت الأمر نفسه في كتابي سالف الذكر .

وبينما كنتُ أعدِّل في الكتاب وقعت عيني أول أمس – أثناء التعديل – على اسم الشيخ ابن عثيمين وكان الدعاء بعد اسمه هو هو – أي : " حفظه الله " - فقلتُ في نفسي : ترى هل سيخرج الكتاب من غير تعديل الدعاء ؟. 
ولم تمر إلا ساعات معدودة حتى جاءنا الخبر المؤلم المحزن بوفاة الإمام الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله .
وإن القلب ليحزن ، وإن العين لتدمع ، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا ، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .

ولما كنتُ قد كتبتُ في حياة الشيخين ابن باز والألباني – وقد مات الثلاثة بمرض السرطان - أحببتُ أن أشارك من كتب في حياة أخيهما الثالث الشيخ ابن عثيمين، فكانت هذه الوقفات .

اسمه ومولده
اسمه : الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن محمد العثيمين الوهيبـي التميمي ، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، وأستاذ بفرع جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالقصيم ، وإمام وخطيب الجامع الكبير بمدينة عنيزة .
وهو متزوج من امرأة واحدة ، وله من الأولاد الذكور : عبد الله ، وعبد الرحمن ، وإبراهيم ، وعبد العزيز ، وعبد الرحيم .
مولده : ولد في مدينة عنيزة في 27 رمضان عام 1347 هـ .
وعليه : فيكون الشيخ قد عمِّر ( 74 ) عاماً .

علمه 
حفظ الشيخ رحمه الله كتاب الله في سن مبكرة ، وقبل أن يتجاوز الخامسة عشر من عمره كان يحفظ – بالإضافة إلى كتاب الله – " زاد المستقنع " و" ألفيَّة ابن مالك " – كما أخبر بذلك هو عن نفسه .

وقد جدَّ الشيخ ونشط في طلب العلم على قلة ذات اليد في ذلك الزمان ، وقد حدَّث عن نفسه فقال إنه كان لا يملك إلا " الروض المربع " يقرأ فيه ، في غرفة من طين تطل على " زريبة بقر " !

زهده وإنفاقه
زهده : والشيخ عرف عنه زهده في هذه الفانية ، ومن ذلك :
أ. أنك تجده على لباس واحد لا يتغير طوال الأسبوع ، تبدأ " غترته " بالتناقص من بياضها يوماً فيوم ، حتى ترجع إلى بياضها في يوم الجمعة .
ب. ولما أهديت له عمارة من الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز جعلها وقفاً على طلبة العلم ، وصار هو القيم عليها .
ت.  ولم يخرج من بيته الطيني إلا من قريب بضغطٍ من أبنائه .
ث.  وكانت تعطى له الأعطيات الكبيرة فيعلن على الملأ مباشرة أنها لطلبة العلم.

إنفاقه : وأما إنفاقه في سبيل الله من أموال غيره فكثير وسيأتي بعضٌ منه ، وما يهمنا هنا هو إنفاقه من ماله الخاص ، وقد حدَّث عن ذلك بعض تلامذته فقال :
أما ما أخفاه الشيخ عن الأمة فهو تبرعه السخي الخاص للمسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وأذكر أنني في إحدى زياراتي له في منـزله عندما كنت أدْرس في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أنه أخذ بيدي إلى " مختصر " له فقال : يا عبد الله أنا وأنت هنا ولا يرانا إلا الله خُذ هذا المال ، وكان كبيراً ، وهو من مالي الخاص ! واشتر به مصاحف ووزعها على المحتاجين في السجون الأمريكية ، وأنت مسؤول عن الشراء وعن التوزيع ، وأسألك بالله ألا تبلِّغ بهذا أحداً !! . 
ولم أبلِّغ بهذا أحداً منذ وقته إلى الآن ، أما وقت انتقل الشيخ إلى الرفيق الأعلى فلا أرى بأسا أن أذكر أنه كان من المنفقين في السراء والضراء ، وكان لا يريد علم الناس بذلك ، رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة وأجزل له المثوبة والعطاء .
د. عبد الله الموسى
رئيس قسم الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات ، جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية .

تعليمه
عُرف عن الشيخ أسلوبه النادر في التعليم ، فهو يوصل المعلومة بأسهل طريق إلى المتعلمين والسامعين.
ولا يكاد يغيب ذهن الواحد من الجالسين في درسه حتى يوقفه الشيخ ليجيب على سؤال أو ليعيد آخر كلام قاله .
وعرف عنه طريقة السؤال والجواب – لا السرد – وهي طريقة نافعة يترقب الطالب فيها كل لحظة أن يتوجه له سؤال .
وهي طريقة تحيي المجلس وتجعل الطالب دائم التحضير والمتابعة .
ويعطي الشيخ رحمه الله الدرس حقَّه ومستحقه من الشرح والبيان ولا ينتقل بالطالب إلى موضوع جديد حتى يكون قد فهم ما مضى .
ويعيد على الطلبة في الدرس التالي – بطريقة السؤال والجواب – ما أُخذ في الدرس الماضي ، وهكذا يتأهب الطالب لدرس اليوم ، ويعيد قراءة ما سلف من الدروس الماضية 
وللشيخ رحمه الله شروح كثيرة لكتب عديدة – سواء من تأليفه أو من تأليف غيره – ومن فضل الله عليَّ أنني قد سمعت مادة علميَّة منها كثيرة - وقمت بشرح كل ما سمعته من الشيخ تقريباً - .
ومن هذه الدروس والشروح ما يتكرر أكثر من مرة ، منها :
أ - " شرح الأصول من علم الأصول " .
ب - " شرح زاد المستقنع " .
ت - " شرح أبواب من صحيح البخاري " .
ث - " شرح أبواب من صحيح مسلم " .
ج - " شرح ألفية ابن مالك " .
ح - " شرح الآجرومية " .
خ - " شرح العقيدة السفارينية " .
د - " شرح كتاب التوحيد " .
ذ - " شرح الواسطية " .
ر - " شرح التدمرية " .
ز - " شرح الحموية " .
س - " شرح البيقونية " .
ش - " شرح نخبة الفِكَر " .
ص - " شرح الأجزاء الأخيرة من القرآن " .
ض - " شرح بعض السور ، مثل البقرة ، وآل عمران ، والنساء ، والأحزاب ، وسبأ .. وغيرها بطريقة التفصيل واستنباط الفوائد والأحكام " .
ط - " شرح بلوغ المرام " .
وغير ذلك كثير ، يصعب حصرها وتعدادها الآن .

والشيخ – رحمه الله – كان حريصاً على تبليغ العلم لتلامذته وللناس جميعاً ، وخاصة في رمضان الذي يحرص فيه الشباب وعامة الناس على لقيا الشيخ والاستماع له .

ولم يفوِّت الشيخ عليهم رغبتهم تلك حتى مع اشتداد مرضه ، فلقد حرص  رحمه الله  على بقاء الدرس اليومي بعد " التراويح " ولكنه لم يستطع أن يبذل فيه جهده المعروف في كل عام ، فألقى ستة دروس في هذا العام ، وكانت مدة كل درس لا تتجاوز النصف ساعة ، ولنستمع إلى حادثة من حوادث تلك الأيام والتي يبين فيها عظيم همة الشيخ ومزيد حرصه على التعليم وإفادة الناس ، وهي حادثة تستحق أن يراجع بعدها كلُّ واحدٍ منَّا نفسه ، فما أن يصيبه مرض يسير إلا ويسارع إلى إلغاء كل نشاط له علمي أو دعوي 

قال ابن الشيخ الأوسط إبراهيم : الوالد - رحمه الله - كان من الناس الزهاد في حياته ، حياته مليئة بالمآثر والمواقف ، ولعلي أذكر آخر موقف من المواقف العظيمة والتي لا نستطيع نحن ولا الكثير من الناس أن يأتوا بمثلها وهو في أواخر أيامه - رحمه الله - في اليوم التاسع والعشرين في رمضان حصل له بعض التعب في الصباح، فقرر الطبيب المرافق أن يتم نقله من " الحرم " إلى مستشفى " جدة " وبالفعل تم نقله إلى هناك وأدخل العناية المركزة ، وجلس هناك قرابة الأربع أو الخمس ساعات تقريباً وعندما جاء العصر تحسنت حالته شيئاً ما ، فأصرَّ أن يذهب إلى " مكة " رغم محاولاتنا إثناءه عن ذلك فقال : " لا تحرمونا هذا الأجر فهذه آخر ليلة في رمضان " ! 

وبالفعل ذهبنا إلى مكة ومعنا الأطباء المرافقون ، وأجلسناه في غرفة داخل الحرم ، وأول ما دخل الغرفة طلب أن يتوضأ ويصلي المغرب والعشاء ، وبعد أن انتهى من الصلاة طلب أن يُعدَّ للدرس !! ولما انتهى من الدرس قال للأطباء : " كيف تحرمونني من هذا الأجر العظيم " ؟!.

فهو إنسان غير عادي فهذا الموقف من يستطيع اليوم أن يقفه ، فالإنسان إذا أدخل المستشفى لأي سبب جلس بعدها ما جلس حتى عن مباشرة عمله فهو يخرج من غرفة العناية المركزة للدرس فهذا تفكيره وهذا شغله الشاغل والحمد لله .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

رعايته لتلامذته
قال الشيخ خالد المصلح – تلميذ وصهر الشيخ - :
شيخنا رحمه الله كان أباً حانياً على تلاميذه ، حريصاً عليهم غاية الحرص ، كان - رحمه الله يخصهم بعنايةٍ فائقةٍ من حيث تزويدهم بالعلم والجوانب العلمية ، بل حتى في قضاء حوائجهم الخاصة فكان رحمه الله حريصاً على تهيئة المكان المناسب لهم وما يتعلق بذلك مما يحتاجون إليه ، كان - رحمه الله - يرتب لهم مكافآت شهرية سوى ما يعطيهم لستر حوائجهم من شراء الكتب أو إنهاء المعاملات أو غير ذلك .

كان - رحمه الله - يحصي طلابَه ولاسيما الذين في السكن التابع له - رحمه الله - بلقاء شهري يفتتحه رحمه الله بكلمة توجيهية ، ثم يطلب من الطلاب أن يكتبوا الملاحظات المتعلقة بمعاشهم ، فإذا لم يكن عندهم شيء من ذلك أجاب على أسئلتهم التي يقدمونها إليه إما مباشرة أو غير ذلك ، وبعد هذا يتناول معهم رحمه الله طعام العشاء على مائدة واحدة يتزاحمون على القرب منه ، ولا يخلو المجلس من مداعباته يدخل بها السرور على تلاميذه ويشعرهم بقربه منهم وأنه لهم كالأب . 

مواقف مع تلامذته
وقد كان الشيخ رحمه الله على علمٍ بأحوال تلامذته ، يتفقد غائبهم ، ويحرص على تفهيم حاضرهم ، ويزود محتاجهم لما يريد من المال أو الكتب ، وكان يكلف بعضهم بمراجعة الأحاديث أو تحرير بعض المسائل ، وينظر في ذلك كله ويتابعه ، بل كان يجعل بعضهم يدرِّس بعض المبتدئين .

ومن صور عِظَم خُلُقه ودينه أنه كان يعرض على بعضهم التزوج من بناته ، فكان ذلك وتزوج بعضهم من بناته ، فرحم الله ذلك الإمام .

وله مع تلامذته مواقف كثيرة يمكن تتبعها وجمعها في كتاب ، سواء تمَّ جمعها من أشرطته أو من خلال تجميعها من أفواه تلامذته ، وقد اخترت – لهذا الكتاب - موقفين :
أ - المعروف عن الشيخ – رحمه الله – الذكاء ، وكان يتابع تلامذته أثناء الدرس حتى لا يشرد ذهن أحدهم فتضيع عليه الفائدة ، وفي مرة رأى بعض تلامذته غير حاضرِ الذهن في الدرس ، ويبدو أنه غير فاهم لما قاله الشيخ فشرد ذهنه ، فأوقفه الشيخ !
الشيخ : هل أنت فاهم لما قلتُه ؟
الطالب : إن شاء الله ! يا شيخ .
الشيخ – ولم تمش عليه هذه العبارة ! - : هل على رأسك " شماغ " ؟!
الطالب : نعم ! يا شيخ .
الشيخ : لمَ لمْ تقل : إن شاء الله ؟!! لكن لما كنتُ غير فاهمٍ للدرس قلتَ : " إن شاء الله " ، ولما كنتَ متأكداً من وجود " الشماغ " على رأسك جزمتَ ولم تقل إن شاء الله 
فعرفَ الطالب أنه لم ينطل قولُه على شيخه ولم يمش عليه ، فأعاد الشيخ المسألة حتى تأكد من فهم الطالب لها .

ب - ورأى الشيخ – رحمه الله – بعض الحضور في درسه ممن لا يشارك معهم ، فعرف الشيخ أن هذا الطالب غير فاهم ، فأوقفه الشيخ !
الشيخ : هل أنت فاهم لما أقوله ؟
الطالب : لا يا شيخ !!
وهنا غضب الشيخ ! : فقال : إذا كنت غير فاهم لمَ تأتي وتحضر معنا ؟!
الطالب : لأحصِّل الثواب وهو قول المنادي من السماء في نهاية المجلس " قوموا مغفوراً لكم ، قد بُدِّلت سيئاتُكم حسنات " !!!
فتوقف الشيخ عن لوم الطالب تعظيماً لحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولقوة حجة الطالب !
قلت : والطالب يشير لحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما جلس قوم يذكرون الله عز وجل إلا ناداهم مناد من السماء : قوموا مغفورا لكم ،قد بدلت سيئاتكم حسنات " 
رواه أحمد ( 12045 ) ، وصححه الشيخ الألباني رحمه في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 2210 ) .
هذا ، وللشيخ مئات التلاميذ في المملكة – منهم القاضي والدكتور والإمام وطالب العلم والداعية - وآلاف التلاميذ خارج المملكة تتلمذوا على أشرطته وكتبه . 

تنوع طرق تعليمه
والشيخ رحمه الله بذل جهداً عظيماً متنوعاً في التعليم :
أ- فهو إمام وخطيب يعلم أهل المسجد .
ب - وهو مدرِّس في الجامعة يعلِّم الطلبة .
ت- وهو مدرِّس في مواسم الخير – مثل الحج والعمرة – في المسجد النبوي والمسجد الحرام فيعلِّم الناس كافة من جميع بلدان العالم .
ث- وهو مدرِّس ومفتٍ في المذياع .
ج - وهو من " هيئة كبار العلماء " التي تنظر في المسائل المشكلة والنوازل .
ح -  وهو مؤلف لكتب ورسائل ومطويات منتشرة في العالم كله .
خ- وهو مدرِّس للمسلمين خارج المملكة وذلك عن طريق الهاتف ، وقد حدَّثني بعض الشباب في " أمريكا " أنه للتوِّ قد حضر درساً هناك للشيخ ابن عثيمين ، وقد رُبط عن طريق الهاتف مع حوالي مائة مركز إسلامي !!!
د- بل وحتى داخل المملكة فإنه يفتي للناس عن طريق الهاتف في وقت مخصص ، وقد رأيناه في الحرم كلما انتهى الإمام من جزء من الصلاة رفع هاتفه الجوَّال ليجيب على أسئلة الناس في هذا الوقت !
ذ - وله محاضرات ودروس ومواعظ في مساجد المملكة كلما ذهب لزيارة أحد مناطقها .
ر- وله موقع في " الإنترنت " حديث النشأة فيه كتب الشيخ وأشرطته ، ولو اعتُني به حق العناية – كما فعل بموقع الشيخ ابن باز – لكان فيه مادة دعوية كبيرة .

التأليف
كان الشيخ قد أراد أن يتفرغ للتأليف ، فنصحه بعض إخوانه أن الناس بحاجة إلى التعليم ، وأن الله تعالى قد يهيئ لك من يجمع علمك الذي تعلِّم فيُجمع لك الأمران ! وكان ذلك ، وأخرجت أشرطته المسموعة إلى كتب مقروءة بعناية وترتيب فائق .

ولم يكن الشيخ رحمه الله حريصاً على " حفظ حقوق الطبع " ولا متأكلاً بعلمه وكتبه ، ولو أراد وطلب " ريالاً واحداً " على كل كتاب لصار مليونيراً ! فقد طُبع للشيخ رحمه الله أكثر من " مليون " نسخة من كتبه في حياته ، ولكتابه " الشرح الممتع " نصيب الأسد من كتبه تلك فقد طبع منه – كما بلغنا – عشرات الآلاف من النسخ .

توقيره لأهل العلم
والشيخ رحمه الله من الموقرين لأهل العلم ، وكيف لا والعلم رحِمٌ بين أهله ، ومن ذلك :
أ- أنه دعيَ لافتتاح " تسجيلات إسلامية " ضخمة ، وبينما هو يتجول في أنحائها إذ يلاحظ أنه قد جعل لكل صاحب أشرطة من المشايخ لوحة كبيرة فيها اسمه ، وبمروره على " زاوية " الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله رأى أن لوحة اسمه صغيرة ! فأنكر عليهم الشيخ رحمه الله غاية الإنكار ! وأمرهم بتكبير لوحة الشيخ أو تصغير لوحات المشايخ الآخرين .
وكان ذلك ، ففي اليوم التالي جاء الناس إلى " التسجيلات " وقد جعلوا لوحة الشيخ مثل أخواتها 

ب - ومن تواضعه وتوقيره لأهل العلم : تدريسه كتاب " حلية طالب العلم " للشيخ بكر أبو زيد وهو معاصر للشيخ وأصغر منه سنّاً ، فضرب الشيخ رحمه الله أروع الأمثلة في التواضع والتوقير لأهل العلم ، وخاصة للمتعاصرين الذين يكون بينهم – عادة – التنافس والعداوة – أحياناً - .

ت- ولما بشَّره بعض الشباب برؤيا رآها بعض المجاهدين في الشيخ الألباني فرح بها الشيخ رحمه الله وطلب من ناقلها له أن يتصل بالشيخ الألباني من بيته ليبشره بها ، لكن قدَّر الله أن لا يكون الشيخ حينذاك في بيته .
وقدَّر الله تعالى أن أخبِّر – أنا - الشيخَ الألباني بالرؤيا فلما سردتها له بكى الشيخ رحمه الله كثيراً .

وملخص الرؤيا : أن الرائي قد رأى النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فسأله إذا أشكل عليَّ شيءٌ في الحديث فمَن أسأل ؟ فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : سل الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني 

ث - والشيخ رحمه الله يذكر شيوخه بمزيد من الاحترام والتبجيل أمثال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي والشيخ ابن باز ، وأكثر منهما من كان له عظيم الأثر في حياته وهو الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

عبادته
وعُرف عن الشيخ قيامه بالفرائض والنوافل والطاعات ، ومن صور ذلك :
أ. أنه يحج في كل عام منذ سنوات طويلة .
ب. أنه يعتمر في رمضان وفي غيره من مواسم " العطلات " .
ت. أنه يقيم الليل حتى مع شدة تعبه ، وقد حدَّث عن ذلك بعض تلامذته – وهو الشيخ حمد العثمان – ومما قال – بالمعنى – أنه سافر مع الشيخ إلى الرياض فمكثوا فيه وقتاً ثم غادروا إلى جدة فأدوا العمرة في مكة ، فلما انتهوا من عمرتهم وإذ بالتعب قد سرى لجسدهم فاستسلموا للنوم .
قال الشيخ حمد : فقمت في الليل إلى الحمام لقضاء الحاجة ، وإذ بي أرى الشيخ رحمه الله قائماً يصلي!!
فقلت : سبحان الله ، أنا شاب واستسلمت للنوم ، وهذا شيخ كبير تعب معي مثلي ثم يقوم في الليل ليصلي ؟ فتشجع أخونا " حمد " ليصلي فقام وتوضأ ولما أراد أن يصلي وإذ بالنعاس يغالبه ! فقال : " يا عمي ! إحنا وين والشيخ وين !!؟ " فرجع للنوم ! – ولا أدري أصلَّى شيئاً أو لا - .

نجدته وفزعته
وللشيخ نجدات وفزعات للمسلمين ببذل الشفاعات وتيسير الحاجات وإعطاء المستحقين الكتب والأموال ، وقد حدَّث بعضُ تلامذته – مثل الأخ وليد الحسين – عن ذلك كثيراً ، لكن عندي شيء لعله لا يعرفه إلا نفر قليل عن حادثة عظيمة في حياة الشيخ رحمه الله ، وهي :
أ.  أنه قد سافر شباب من " الأردن " إلى العمرة ، وفي " خيبر " قدَّر الله عليهم حادثاً صدموا به عمود الإنارة ! فهرعت الشرطة لمكان الحادث ، وأصروا على السائق أن يدفع تكاليف العمود وكانوا قد قدَّروا ذلك بـ ( 21000 ) واحد وعشرون ألف ريال !
وهذا السائق – ومعه المعتمرون – لا يقدرون على دفع مثل هذا المبلغ !
فحجز الشرطة جواز سفر السائق لحين تدبير المبلغ ودفعه عند رجعتهم من أداء العمرة .
فغلب الشباب على أمرهم وفكروا في طريقة تحصيل المبلغ ، فلم يكن أمامهم إلا عرض الموضوع على بعض المشايخ ، فكان أن ذهب واحدٌ منهم – وهو الذي حدثني بالقصة – إلى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في غرفته في الحرم المكي بعد صلاة العصر .
فعرف الشيخ منه القصة ، وقال له : " تعال غداً وإن شاء الله يصير خير " !
قال الشاب : فلم أرجع للشيخ لأنني عرفت أن المبلغ كبير ، والشيخ لا يعرفنا ، ولم يُعرف عن الشيخ أنه يساعد في مثل هذه الأمور ، لكنني ذهبت – والكلام لمحدثي – تحقيقاً لرغبة الشباب في أن أكلِّم الشيخ فقط.
ثم رجع القوم إلى " الأردن " ، وكان لا بدَّ من المرور على " خيبر " ! لأخذ الجواز، ولعلَّ الله أن يكون قد رقق قلوبهم فيسقطوا عنا المبلغ .
ولما دخل الشباب إلى المركز أصرَّ الضابط على إحضار المبلغ كاملاً وإلا لا سفر ، فإن أرادوا السفر فمن غير السائق !!
تحيَّر الشباب وسائقهم ! ماذا يفعلون ؟
توجهوا للشاب الذي ذهب للشيخ ابن عثيمين فقالوا له : ألم تذهب أنت للشيخ ماذا قال لك ؟ قال : قال : تعال غداً !!
قالوا : فهل ذهبتَ له ؟ قال : لا !!
قالوا : اتَّصل به لعل الله أن يكون الفرج على يديه ونحن محبوسون عن أهلنا هنا ونحن في آخر أيام رمضان !!
قال : فاتَّصلتُ بالشيخ في غرفته فردَّ عليَّ وأخبرته بحالنا !
قال : أنت الشاب الأردني ؟؟!!
قلت : نعم يا شيخ !
قال : ألم أقل لك تعال في الغد ، لـمَ لـمْ تأتِ ؟
قال : استحييتُ !
قال : فلمَ كلمتني إذن ؟؟! على كل حال : المبلغ كان جاهزاً في اليوم نفسه !!!!!
فلم يصدِّق صاحبي الخبر ، وكاد الشباب أن يطيروا فرحاً – ومعهم السائق بالطبع ! - .
قال الشاب : والحل يا شيخ ؟
قال الشيخ : أنا أحوِّل المبلغ للمركز ، وأطلب منهم أن ييسروا أمركم وترجعوا إلى أهليكم قبل العيد!!
قال الشيخ : أعطني الضابط المسؤول !
كلَّم الضابطُ الشيخ بنوع من اللامبالاة !
قال الشيخ : المبلغ عندي وأعطني رقم حسابكم وأنا أحوله لكم وأطلقوا الشباب وسائقهم ليذهبوا إلى أهليهم !
ردَّ الضابط بقلة أدب : آسفين يا شيخ ! لا بدَّ من إحضار المبلغ نقداً وإلا فلن يسافروا ولن يرجعوا!!
غضب الشيخ جدّاً من الضابط ، وقال : أقول لك المبلغ عندي دعهم يذهبوا إلى أهليهم !!
رفض الضابط مرة أخرى !
أغلق الشيخ السماعة .
قال الشاب : فما هي إلا لحظات إلا والمركز ينقلب رأساً على عقب!!
ما الخطب ؟؟
إنه أمير المدينة !! – الأمير عبد المجيد – اتصل يسأل عن الضابط الذي رفض طلب الشيخ وبدأ يهدد ويتوعد بالعقوبة !!
حاول الضباط وأفراد الشرطة التستر على زميلهم !! 
ورأى الشباب تغير العنجهية بصورة سريعة ومذهلة ! إلى رقة وأدب !
فأمرهم أمير المدينة بإطلاق الشباب وسائقهم فوراً وتصليح العمود على حساب الدولة !!
لا يتصور أحد مدى فرحة الشباب بهذا الخبر ! فشكروا للشيخ جهوده ووقفته معهم وارتفعت أصواتهم بالدعاء للشيخ ، وأكبروا في الأمير احترامه للعلماء وتقديره لمكانتهم في موقف لن ينساه أحد منهم ما عاش أبداً !
ب. أما ما قاله الأخ وليد الحسين فهو :
ولقد لمستُ حرص الشيخ على طلابه منذ بداية ملازمتي له ، وذلك عندما قصدت هذه البلاد المباركة – المملكة العربية السعودية – قبل ثلاث عشرة سنة ، وقد صحبتُ معي القليل من المال حتى نفد ، ولم يبق عندي منه شيء فصبَّرتُ نفسي ، وأيقنتُ أن الله سيفرج هذا الضيق :
ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وكنت أظن أنها لا تفرج
حتى إذا ما مضى أسابيع ، وأنا أعيش هذا الضيق ، فإذا بالشيخ يناديني بعد صلاة الفجر ، وبيده مبلغ من المال ليس بالقليل ، ويعلم الله أنني لم أشكُ له حالي ، ولكنه الفرج من الله .
وبعد مدة من الزمن نفد ما عندي من المال ، فخشيتُ أن أكون قد أحرجتُ الشيخ في مساعدته لي ، أو يظن أنني لازمته من أجل المال ، فقررتُ أن أرحل ، وأجمع مالاً أتقوى به على طلب العلم ، فرحلتُ إلى " الدمام " – حيث معارفي – وتركتُ رسالة للشيخ بيَّنتُ فيها سبب ارتحالي ، فساءه ذلك جدّاً ، وحاول أن يتعرف على عنواني ، فتيسر له الحصول عليه وعلى رقم هاتفي ، واتصل بي هاتفيّاً! وألزمني بالرجوع ، وألحَّ عليَّ ، فأجبتُه إلى طلبه وأنا في حرج ، واستأنفتُ ملازمتي له .
وكان حفظه الله – والآن نقول : رحمه الله – لا يبخل عليَّ وعلى زملائي من المغتربين بالإنفاق علينا، ومتابعة أحوالنا ، وتذليل الصعاب التي تواجهنا . أ.هـ
" مجلة الحكمة " عدد 2 ، ص 47 .

خلقه ودينه
ولا يتسع المقام هنا لذكر كثيرٍ من صور عظيم خلقه ودينه رحمه الله ، ونذكر في هذا المقام الضيق عدة صور لعل الله أن ينفع بها :
أ. في لقاءات الشيخ رحمه الله في بيته كل خميس قبل الظهر ، كان الشيخ رحمه الله يبدأ اللقاء بتفسير آيات من القرآن الكريم ، وقد رأى أن يبدأ من الأجزاء الأخيرة لكثرة قراءتها واستماعها من الناس ، ثم يفسح المجال لكل زائر بسؤال واحد .
وفي بعض تلك اللقاءات – والتي جمعت مادتها بما عرف بـ " الباب المفتوح " – استأذن بعض الشباب بقراءة أبيات من الشِّعر نظمها في مدح الشيخ رحمه الله ، وقد قاطعه الشيخ مراراً معترضاً على مدحه وطلب تغيير تلك الكلمات التي يُمدح فيها الشيخ ، وكلما سمع مدحاً اعترض وقاطع وأوقف الطالب ، حتى قال الطالب : لا يصلح هذا يا شيخ ! إما أن أقرأ ما كتبتُ أو أتوقف ! قال الشيخ : توقف أحب إليَّ !! ولم يرض رحمه الله بهذا المديح .
والقصة حين تسمعها مباشرة في الشريط تتأثر من خُلُق الشيخ وعظيم دينه ، وقد كُتبت الحادثة فيما جمع من تلك اللقاءات ، فكانت هذه الحادثة على هذا النحو :
الطالب :
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله . 
أما بعد يا فضيلة الشيخ : أستاذنكم في قصيدة أتلوها : 
فجر وأنواره في الأرض تنتشروالحق رغم جهود الشر منتشرنقية ما بها شوب ولا كـدربمثله يرتجى التأيـيد والظفـر يا أمـتي إن هـذا الليـل يعقبـهوالخيـر مـرتقب والفتح منتظـربصحوةٍ بـارَكَ الباري مسيـرتهاما دام فينا ابن صالح شيخ صحوتنا
أنا لا أوافق على هذا المدح لأني لا أحب أن يربط الحق بالأشخاص ، كل شخص يأتي ويذهب ، فإذا ربطنا الحق بالأشخاص ، معناه أن الإنسان إذا مات قد ييأس الناس من بعده . 
فأقول : إذا كان بإمكانك أن تغير البيت الأخير بقولك : 
بمثلها يرتجى التأيـيد والظفـر ما دام منهاجنا نـهج الأولى سلفوا
فهذا طيب . 
أنا أنصحكم من الآن وبعد الآن ألاّ تجعلوا الحق مربوطا بالرجال :
أولا ً : لأنهم قد يضلون ، فهذا ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه يقول : من كان مستنا فليستن بمن مات فإن الحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة . 
ثانياً : أنه سيموت ، ليس فينا أحدٌ يبقى أبداً ! { وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد أفإن مت فهم الخالدون } .
وثالثاً : أنه ربما يغتر إذا رأى الناس يبجِّلونه ويكرمونه ويلتفون حوله ربما ظن أنه معصوم ويدَّعي لنفسه العصمة وأن كل شيء يفعله فهو حق ، وكل طريق يسلكه فهو مشروع ، ولا شك أنه يحصل بذلك هلاكه ، ولهذا امتدح رجل رجلا عند النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام فقال له : " ويحك ، قطعت عنق صاحبك " . 
وأنا أشكر الأخ على ما يبديه من الشعور نحوي وأسأل الله أن يجعلني عند حسن ظنه أو أكثر ، ولكن لا أحب المديح . 
" لقاء الباب المفتوح " / اللقاء السابع والأربعون / السؤال 1148 .
قلت : فلعلَّ في هذا عبرة لمحبي الشهرة والباحثين عن مديح الناس وهم لا يستحقونه ! أن يروا هذا الإمام الذي يستحق المدح كيف يقابله !
ب. في إحدى عمرات الشيخ كان قد أدى العمرة مع جمع من أصحابه وقد سكنوا جميعاً في مسكن واحدٍ ، وفي أثناء رجوعهم من المسجد الحرام إلى المسكن مرَّ الشيخ رحمه الله مع مَن معه على مجموعة من الشباب اللاهي وهم يلعبون " كرة القدم " ! فوقف الشيخ بينهم ينصحهم ويوجههم للصلاة ، فكان أن قابل أولئك الشباب الشيخَ بشيء من اللامبالاة والاستهزاء ! فطلب الشيخ ممن معه أن يذهب إلى السكن ويبقى وحده مع أولئك الشباب !
فكان أن حصل للشيخ ما أراده ، فلما رأى الشباب أن الشيخ مصرٌّ على البقاء ليذهبوا معه للصلاة سبَّ عليه واحدٌ منهم سبّاً مقذعاً بكلمات قبيحة نابية ! 
وقد فعل ذلك حتى لا يجعل مجالاً للشيخ في أن يبقى بينهم ، وهم – بطبيعة الحال – لا يعرفون أن هذا هو الشيخ ابن عثيمين !
فتبسم الشيخ ! وأصرَّ على البقاء حتى يصلِّي الشباب ، وأن يذهب هذا السابُّ معه! وجلس الشيخ وسطهم على حجر مصرّاً على قوله .
والشباب استاءوا من مسبَّة صاحبهم لمثل هذه " الشيبة " !
فطلبوا من صاحبهم السابّ - لما رأوا إصرار الشيخ – أن يرافق الشيخ ، ومعنى كلامهم أن يمشُّوه على قدر عقله !
فذهب الشاب السابُّ أخيراً مع الشيخ !
ولما دخلوا المسكن ، استأذن الشيخ من الشاب قليلاً .
فخاطب بعضُ مَن مع الشيخ ذلك الشاب : هل تعرف الشيخ ابن عثيمين من قديم !!
فكاد الشاب أن يُغمى عليه من الصعقة !
وقال : ماذا قلت ؟ من هذا الشيخ ؟
قال : هذا الشيخ ابن عثيمين ! ألا تعرفه ؟؟
فما كان من الشاب إلا أن تأثر من موقفه ذاك وبكى ، فلما حضر الشيخ قبَّل رأسَه وطلب منه المسامحة !
وما كان من الشيخ إلا أن يسامحه وهو الذي صبر عليه وهو يسبه ويشتمه ، ثم علَّمه الوضوء والصلاة، فالتزم ذلك الشاب على يد الشيخ رحمه الله .
فانظر إلى هذه الهمة ، وهذا الحرص ، وذلك الصبر من الإمام رحمه الله .
ت. ولما أفتى الشيخ رحمه الله بفتيا معلومة اتهمه بعض الناس بتهم شتى ، تتعلق باعتقاده ! والشيخ مقتنع بما قال وله في ذلك سلف مثل شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله.
وفي مرَّة زاره شبابٌ من طلبة العلم ومعهم أسئلة ، ومن ضمن تلك الأسئلة ما يتعلق بتلك الفتوى ، وما قيل في الشيخ – رحمه الله - .
فأجاب الشيخ ، ومن ضمن إجابته قال : إن الناس إذا رأوا إنساناً مشهوراً ! تكلموا عليه وطعنوا فيه حسداً من عند أنفسهم … إلخ .
وراح الشباب ومعهم التسجيل .
وفي الليل اتصل الشيخ رحمه الله بالشاب الذي أحضرهم إليه طالباً منه الشريط !!
فاستغرب الشاب – أولاً – اتصال الشيخ ، واستغرب أكثر من هذا الطلب !!
فطلب الشاب التوضيح من الشيخ عن سبب طلبه الشريط قال الشيخ : هناك كلمة قلتُها ما كان ينبغي لي قولها ! وأرى أن تحذف من الشريط ! وهي قولي " إنساناً مشهوراً " !! فهذه فيها تزكية للنفس أرى أن تحذف !!!
ث. وقد عرض على الشيخ تولي القضاء من قبل مفتي المملكة العربية السعودية الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ - رحمه الله - الذي ألح على فضيلته بتولي القضاء ، بل أصدر قراره بتعيينه ، فطلب منه الإعفاء ، وبعد مراجعات واتصالات سمح بإعفائه من منصب القضاء .
ج.  وكان الشيخ رحمه الله متواضعاً ، فعلى كبَر سنِّه وكثرة علمه ، لم يمنعه ذلك من الاستفادة حتى ممن هو أقل منه سنّاً وعلماً ، أو من غير أهل العلم الشرعي ، ونذكر في ذلك صورتين :
الأولى : أنه لما كان يدرِّس تلامذته شرح صحيح البخاري ، ذكر مسألة ما يخرج من المرأة من رحمها ، وذكر أنه طاهر ويوجب الوضوء ، وذكر أن ابن حزم – رحمه الله – كان من المخالفين ، وقال – رحمه الله – لتلامذته :
ولكني لم أر له سلفاً في ذلك ، فإن رأيتم له سلفاً فيا حبذا !.. وقال :
أنتم جزاكم الله خيراً ساعدونا !!
والثانية : حدَّث بها الشيخ عادل الكلباني فقال :
وأذكر لكم موقفاً شهدته مع فقيدنا الوالد الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين - تغمده الله بواسع رحمته ، وأدخله فسيح جنته - فقد كنا في زيارة له منذ أعوام جاوزت ثمانية - لم أعد أذكر - وكان عنده مجموعة من الأطباء ، من بينهم الدكتور " البار " ، وكان فضيلتُه يسألهم عن الدماء وأحوال المرأة في حيضها ونفاسها ، وكان تلميذاً نجيباً !! ، لم يدعْ مسالةً إلا سأل عنها ، ثم لما فرغ ، وأجابه الأطباء عن مسائله قال : إن مسألة الحيض من معضلات الفقه ، والتي تشكل علينا دائماً ، فأردت الاستزادة من أهل الاختصاص ، حتى نفتي عن علم . 
رحمك الله أيها الشيخ . أ.هـ
فلله درك يا إمام ما أعظم خلقك وما أمتن دينك ، ورحمك الله من قدوة صالحة .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اهتمامه بالعالم الإسلامي
والشيخ – رحمه الله – كان له اهتمام بالمسلمين في العالم ، وبالمجاهدين منهم فكان رحمه الله يفتي بدفع الزكاة لهم ، ويؤيدهم ويطلع على أحوالهم ، ويلتقي بوفودهم.
وفي أوائل الجهاد في الشيشان كان قد خصهم بدروس – سمعتُ بعضها – في المسجد الحرام في العشر الأواخر منه ، وأنهى كلمته بدعاء بليغ لأن ينصرهم الله ويثبت أقدامهم .
وله الموقف نفسه في الجهاد في البوسنة وأفغانستان وفي غيرها من بقاع العالم .
فرحمه الله ورفع درجته فما كان يشغله العلم والتعليم عن إخوانه المسلمين وأحوالهم.
وهذا بعض ما قاله الإخوة في الشيشان بعد وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله :
(( وإن ينس الناس فضل شيخنا :
فلن ننسى : وقوفه معنا في الحرب الأولى ودعمه لنا بما يستطيع أثناء الحرب ، وكان بعد الحرب حريصاً على افتتاح المعاهد وإنشاء المحاكم الشرعية . 
ولن ننسى مناصحته لنا وتوجيهه الدائم في شأن المحاكم وتطبيق الشريعة . 
ولن ننسى وقوفه معنا أيضاً في حربنا هذه سواءً بماله يوم أن أرسل لنا زكاته وقال هي لمصرف الجهاد فقط ، أو وقوفه معنا بتوجيه الناس إلى دعمنا. 
ولن ننسى اتصاله اليومي أو شبه اليومي بنا ليسمع أخبارنا وينظر في حاجتنا ومشاكلنا ومسائلنا الشرعية . 
ولن ننسى دعاءه لنا في السر والعلن من فوق منبره وفي دروسه ومحاضراته وفي قيامه وسجوده . 
ولن ننسى ما أخبرنا به طلابه أنه كان من شدة اهتمامه بقضيتنا ، كان يقرأ على طلابه في المسجد الأخبار التي ننشرها في موقعنا ثم يختم بالدعاء لنا . 
ولن ننسى أنه هو أول من أفتى بوجوب مناصرتنا ، وأول من وضح الرؤيا للناس عن أوضاعنا ومدى شرعية جهادنا ، ولقد كان لفتواه تلك بالغ الأثر حيث تتابعت علينا بعد فتواه النصرة والمؤازرة . 
وإن ينس الناس ذلك كله أو يجهلونه فإننا لن ننسى مواقف الشيخ في قضايا المسلمين جميعها . 
وهو الذي خصص من وقته كل أسبوع ساعة أو أكثر لقيادة المجاهدين في البوسنة، فكان يفتي لهم وينظر حاجتهم ويسمع أخبارهم ويستبشر بها وينشرها ، وقد حدثونا عن موقف له لا ننساه وهو أن قيادة المجاهدين في البوسنة سألوه عن حكم القتل خطأ وماذا يجب على القاتل وبعد الإجابة قال : أما دية المقتول فعلي وسأرسلها لكم إن شاء الله . 
وله قبل ذلك مواقف مشرفة مع جهاد إخواننا في أفغانستان فمن إفتاء بدعمهم ومناصرتهم بكل طريقة ، ومناصحة للقادة واهتمام بشؤونهم ، إلى عمل دائم يترجم فيه اهتمامه بقضايا المسلمين . 
ولم يكن الشيخ بعيداً عن " أرتيريا " و" الفلبين " لا بماله ولا فتواه ولا جهوده . 
هذا هو الجانب الجهادي من حياة الشيخ الذي قد يخفي على الناس . 
فإن كان الناس لا يعرفون جهود الشيخ هذه ، فمعهم عذر فإن الشيخ علم في الزهد والورع والاستخفاء بالأعمال ، فقد أقبلت إليه الدنيا وأدبر عنها والكل يعرف هذا عنه رحمه الله . 
ولو أردنا استيعاب مواقفه المشرفة رحمه الله مع قضايا الجهاد لطال بنا المقام ، فكيف لو أنا تحدثنا عن علم الشيخ ودعوته ودروسه وإنفاقه ونصحه للناس وإفتائه ومنهجه وطريقته وزهده وورعه و.. و .. إلخ . ..)) .

مزاحه
كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمزح ولا يقول إلا حقّاً ، وكان الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله مرحاً حلو المداعبة ، وكان ذلك مما يضفي جوّاً مريحاً على الطلبة أثناء تحصيلهم العلم والجد في طلبه ، وله في ذلك مواقف منها :
أ. أنه جاءه عامي - أثناء درسه في الحرم ، وهو جالس على كرسيه -من خلفه ، والشيخ يشرح ويدرِّس فقرب هذا العامي من الشيخ وتخطى الرقاب حتى وصل إلى الشيخ من خلفه، فكأنه أرعب الشيخ قليلاً لأنه جاءه من الخلف .
قال العامي : عندي سؤال يا شيخ !!!
قال الشيخ : " وراك – لماذا - تسورتَ المحراب " ؟؟؟ - أو كلمة نحوها - !
ثم أصر العامي على السؤال ، ولم يعرف طبيعة الدرس ، والشيخ يمازحه ويلاطفه ويمتنع عن الإجابة !
فلما أصرَّ العامي : توجَّه الشيخ للطلبة وقال : هل تسمحون له بالسؤال ؟
فكلهم أجاب : نعم نسمح !
فسأل العامي - وأجاب الشيخ - وانصرف .
ب. قصة طريفة مع الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
المكان : مكة المكرمة .
الوقت : قبل وفاة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله .
الشخصيات : الشيخ ابن عثيمين ، وسائق تاكسي .
= صلَّى الشيخ ابن عثيمين في الحرم المكي ، وأراد بعد خروجه من الحرم الذهاب إلى مكان يحتاج الذهاب إليه إلى سيارة .
= أوقف الشيخ ابن عثيمين سيارة تاكسي ، وصعد معه .
= وفي الطريق ، أراد السائق التعرف على الراكب !
= السائق : من الشيخ ؟
= الشيخ : محمد بن عثيمين !
= السائق : الشيخ ؟؟؟؟ - وظن أن الشيخ يكذب عليه ، إذ لم يخطر بباله أن يركب معه مثل الشيخ- .
= الشيخ : نعم ، الشيخ !
= السائق يهز رأسه متعجبا من هذه الجرأة في تقمص شخصية الشيخ !
= الشيخ ابن عثيمين : من الأخ ؟
= السائق : الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز !!!!!!!!!!
فضحك الشيخ .
= الشيخ : أنت الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ؟؟؟!!!
= السائق : " إذن هل أنتَ الشيخ ابن عثيمين " ؟؟؟
= الشيخ : لكن الشيخ عبد العزيز ضرير ، ولا يسوق سيارة !!
ثم تأكد للسائق أنه هو الشيخ حفظه الله ، ووقع في إحراج .
ح. وفي قصة طريفة حصلت بيني وبين الشيخ رحمه الله في حج العام المنصرم : أنني حججتُ عن طريق الطائرة ، فتوقفت الطائرة في المدينة لتباشر بعدها مسيرتها إلى " جدة " وبين مطار المدينة والميقات مسافة قريبة .
وكنتُ في ذلك اليوم متعباً جدّاً ، وكنتُ حريصاً على أن تكون نية إحرامي فوق الميقات بالضبط ! لكنني لم أستطع ذلك ونمت ! حتى مرَّت الطائرة على الميقات ولم أنو الإحرام !
فاستيقظتُ بعده بقليل وعلمتُ أننا مررنا على الميقات فسارعتُ إلى النية !
ثم قدَّر الله تعالى أن ألتقي بالشيخ رحمه الله في " العزيزية " بعد درس الظهر في أحد مساجدها ، فتبعتُ الشيخ وكان وحده – تقريباً – فأخذتُ أشرح له ما حصل معي .
فقال الشيخ : كان الأصل أن تحرم حتى لو قبل الميقات بقليل ، وقد نبهنا على ذلك للمسافرين بالطائرة .
فقلتُ : إنني أحببتُ أن أحرم من فوق الميقات بالضبط لظني أنه لا بدَّ من ذلك .
قال الشيخ : لا ، الأمر بالنسبة للطائرة يختلف ، ويجوز قبل الميقات بقليل للاحتياط ولعدم ضبط ذلك في الجو كما هو الأمر في البر .
فقلتُ للشيخ : وماذا عليَّ الآن ؟
فقال الشيخ : عليك شاة تذبحها هنا وتوزعها على فقراء مكة !
قلت – ممازحاً الشيخ - : ألا يكفيني يا شيخ " سجود السهو " !! عن خطئي ذاك ؟!!
فضحك الشيخ رحمه الله – وعرف أنني غير جاد بقولي ذاك – وقال : لا ، سجود سهوك ! أن تذبح شاة وتوزعها على فقراء مكة !
رحم الله الشيخ وأسكنه فسيح جناته .

تنظيمه للوقت
والشيخ رحمه الله يعد من نوادر العصر في هذا الأمر ، فلو علمتَ مشاغله ومناصبه لقلتَ إن هذا يحتاج إلى ضعف وقت اليوم ليقوم بأعماله !
لكن الله تعالى وفق الشيخ وبارك في وقته ، وكم سمعنا ساعته تصدر صوتاً في الوقت المعيَّن لانتهاء الدرس ليبدأ بعدها بالأسئلة !
وحياته عجيبة وهي مثال للمسلم الحريص على وقته ، فهو يؤم المصلين ويدرس في المسجد ويدرس في الجامعة ويخطب الجمعة ، ويجيب على أسئلة الناس على الهاتف ويلبي دعوة الناس في أفراحهم ، ومناسباتهم ، ويحضر في " الرياض " اجتماع " هيئة كبار العلماء " ويشرف على سكن الطلاب ويزورهم هناك ويجلس معهم ، ويقوم بإلقاء المحاضرات على الهاتف ، ويجيب على أسئلة المراسلين له الكتابيَّة ، ويسجِّل حلقات في الإذاعة ، هذا عدا عن قيامه بواجب أهله ، ومناصحته لأهل المسئولية وغيرهم .

وعن برنامجه اليومي قال ابنه إبراهيم :
إن الوالد - رحمه الله - كان عادة ما يستيقظ قبل صلاة الفجر ويوتر ثم يصلي الفجر ويرجع إلى البيت ويرتاح قليلاً ، ثم بعد ذلك يبدأ اليوم إذا كان عنده محاضرة استعد لها ، وإلا جلس للكتابة والرد على مكالمات السائلين حتى وقت الظهر ، ثم يذهب للمسجد لصلاة الظهر ، ثم يرجع للبيت مرة ثانية لمكتبته حتى يحين وقت الغداء ، وهي الفرصة التي يلتقي فيها بأبنائه ! وحتى في هذه اللحظة يضع التليفون بالقرب منه لمباشرة الرد على الأسئلة ، ثم بعد الغداء يجلس ويرد على التليفون ثم يذهب لصلاة العصر ويجلس بعدها بالمسجد قليلاً ، حيث يلتقي غالباً ببعض أهل القضايا والحاجات، ثم يعود للبيت ويجلس بالمكتبة حتى صلاة المغرب ، ثم يذهب لصلاة المغرب ليبدأ بعدها الدرس إلى العشاء ، ثم بعد صلاة العشاء يعود للبيت ، ودائماً ما يكون لديه برنامج بعد العشاء وحتى حوالي التاسعة والنصف إما خارج " عنيزة " أو عبر التليفون أي في بلدان المملكة أو أحيانا خارج المملكة في هولندا وألمانيا وكثير من الدول ، فيكون على اتصال بالمراكز هناك ، ويقوم بإلقاء محاضرة ربما امتدت لساعة عبر التليفون ، ثم بعدها يجلس إلى القراءة حتى حوالي الحادية عشرة .
هذا هو يومه العادي .أ.هـ
ومن حرص الشيخ على تنظيم وقته فإنه كان لا يخلط وقتاً بوقت ، فوقت الدرس ليس هو وقت الأسئلة ، ووقت القراءة ليس هو وقت الإجابة على الأسئلة ، وهكذا .

وقد حدَّث الشيخ عثمان الخميس – أحد تلامذته – عن هذا فقال :
إن الشيخ العثيمين – رحمه الله - كان شديد الحرص على استغلال وقته ، فكان يسمح للطلبة أن يقرءوا عليه الكتب ويستفتوا أثناء ذهابه إلى منـزله من المسجد ، فيما إنه لا يسمح أبداً بسؤاله أثناء خروجه من بيته إلى المسجد لأنه وقت استغفاره وذكره ومراجعته لكتاب الله !!.

مرض الشيخ
قال أحد أبناء الشيخ رحمه الله وهو عبد الله الصالح العثيمين :
لقد جاء اكتشاف مرض الشيخ - رحمه الله – متأخراً ، وكان اكتشافه أول الأمر في مستشفى الملك فهد بالحرس الوطني ، وقد قام المستشفى - إدارة ومختصين - بما يُشكرون عليه من عناية ، ثم أجريت له فحوصات أخرى في مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي ، ونال من إدارته والمختصين به كل عناية ورعاية ، فجزى الله الجميعَ في المستشفيين خير الجزاء ، وقد اختلفت آراء الأطباء سواء من كشفوا عليه أو من اطلعوا على التقارير عنه ، واستشيروا حولها في طريقة علاجه ، فكان منهم من رأى علاجه بالأشعة والكيماوي ، ومنهم من لم ير ذلك ، وفي تلك الظروف كان الشيخ محمد متردداً لِما رآه من اختلاف وجهات نظر الأطباء ، ولمزيد من الاطمئنان - تشخيصا وعلاجا - جاءت مشورة ولاة الأمر في هذا الوطن له كي يسافر إلى أمريكا ، حفظهم الله ورعاهم وجزاهم أفضل ما يجزي به عباده الصالحين على ما أبدوه تجاهه من عطف وما قاموا به من رعاية ، وقد أكدت الفحوصات هناك ما تُوصل إليه من تشخيص في المملكة ، واستقر الرأي الطبي على أن يعالج مدةً بالأشعة ، مع جرعات مخففة بالكيماوي ، ثم يبدأ العلاج بالكيماوي وحده ، وسُرَّ الشيخ محمد بذلك ، وقدم إلى الوطن ليبدأ في مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي ما استقر الرأي الطبي عليه ، [ وعولج ] بالأشعة فعلا ، على أن الأطباء رأوا أخيراً أن سلبيات علاجه بالكيماوي أوضح من إيجابياته ، ففضلوا عدم علاجه به، وقبِل الشيخ ما فضَّلوه.
كتبه في جريدة الجزيرة - الطبعة الأولى - محليــات الخميس 23 ،شوال 1421 ، العدد10339 

الدرس الأخير للشيخ رحمه الله في الحرم المكي
قال بعض إخواني الشباب ممن حضروا ذلك الدرس :
الدرس الأخير لفقيد الأمة وفقيد العلم في الحرم كان درس العبرات ..!! 
كنت ممن استمع إلى درسه الأخير - قدس الله روحه - في ليلة الثلاثاء المتمم للثلاثين من رمضان لهذا العام 1421هـ . 
وكان لحضور هذا الدرس أهمية في نفسي لسببين : 
أولهما :أنه قبل ذلك اليوم بيومين أخذ المرجفون يشيعون بالهاتف والإنترنت خبراً كاذباً عن وفاة الشيخ – قدس الله روحه – فنكذّب الخبر بصفتنا قد استمعنا للدرس في الحرم . 
والثاني : أننا نعلم حقيقة ما ألـمَّ بالشيخ من داء عضال ، أجمع الأطباء قديما وحديثا على أن من وصلت حالته إلى ما وصلت إليه حالة الشيخ قد أصبحت أيامه معدودة إلا أن يشاء الله شيئاً … 

وكان صوت الشيخ – قدس الله روحه – يشير [ لما ] وصلت إليه حاله من تدهور في الصحة العامة ، ونحول شديد في جسمه نقله عنه كل من رآه ، لا سيما وأن مرض السرطان – أجارنا الله وإياكم – معروف عنه أنه يسبب آلاماً رهيبة ومبرحة للمصاب به لا يمكن التغلب عليها إلا بجرعات كثيرة من دواء مخدر ( كالمورفين )، ولا أشك في أن الشيخ – قدس الله روحه – وكما سمعنا أيضا - قد رفض تعاطي ذلك الدواء وآثر الاحتساب فعلى الله أجره ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد .. 
كنت أستشف من خلال صوت الشيخ مقدار ما يعانيه ، ولكنه كان مصرّاً على إلقاء درسه كالعادة حتى لو لم يستمر إلا ثلث ساعة أو أقل من ذلك ، [ وعندما ] تشتد وطأة المرض عليه يغيب عن الحرم .. وقد افتقدناه حوالي أربعة أيام من الشهر لشدة ما ألم به ، ثم عاد ونحن بين خوف ورجاء .. 
كان درس ليلة الثلاثين درساً عجيباً مفرحاً ومحزناً اختلطت فيه الفرحة بالخوف ، واختنقت فيه العبرات ..!! 
كانت الفرحة بسماع صوت الشيخ المُتعب وتمثل الفرح في أنني تأكدت من كذب خبر وفاته المشاع يومها ..
بدأ الشيخ بالحديث بصوت أثقلته الآلام ، فتحدث عن العيد وأن الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل للمسلمين ثلاثة أعياد – الأضحى والفطر والجمعة - حق للمسلمين أن يفرحوا فيها بما أنعم الله عليهم من توفيق للأعمال الصالحة ، وفصّل فيها قليلا ، ثم انتقل إلى الإجابة على الأسئلة .. 
وقد أطال الشيخ - قدس الله روحه - درسه تلك الليلة على غير ما اعتدناه في هذه السنة من اختصار حتى أن الدرس في الأيام السابقة لذلك اليوم ربما لم يكد يستغرق العشرين دقيقة ، إلا أن الدرس الأخير أخذ أكثر من خمس وثلاثين دقيقة أجاب فيه - قدس الله روحه - على أسئلة كثيرة..!! 
ثم اقتربت النهاية ، وتسارعت الأنفاس ، واضطربت نبضات القلوب خوفاً من أن هذا الدرس ربما يكون آخر العهد بشيخنا الحبيب الذي طالما ارتوينا من معينه ، واستنرنا بنور علمه وفقهه !!

لا أدري كيف كان حال من حولي حيث أخذت أتخيل أننا ربما لا نلقى حبيبنا بعد عامنا هذا بل بعد درسنا هذا !!
لا أدري عما كانت آخر الفتاوى لانشغال الفكر بالتفكير في أن هذا ربما كان آخر العهد ، ولكن سرعان ما انتبهت على انتهاء الأسئلة وقال الشيخ بعدها قولة حُفرت في الذاكرة !!
نعم لا زلت أذكر آخر كلمات نطق بها الشيخ فأوشك على البكاء وأبكى من استمع له ..!!
قال الشيخ بصوته المتعب : وحيث أن هذه الليلة هي ليلة الثلاثين من رمضان فسيكون هذا آخر درس لهذا العام !!
يا للهول آخر درس !!! لقد قال الشيخ : آخر درس ؟؟!! نعم قالها ، ولكن قال بعدها وخنقته العبرة: لهذا العام ، ولكن كان لسان الحال يقول : بل آخر درس إلى الأبد ..!!!
كان صوت لسان الحال أعلى من ذلك الصوت المثقل بالآلام فكأن الشيخ لم يقل : لهذا العام ، وكأننا ما سمعناه قال إلا : آخر درس إلى الأبد !!! 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلفنا خيراً منها !! 
نعم والله ..كان هذا ما شعرت به وشعر به من حضر ذلك الدرس الذي لا يُنسى أبد الدهر ..!!
حتى لقد رأيتُ من نقل عن الشيخ – قدس الله روحه – قوله هذا ( آخر درس لهذا العام ) ، ولكن الناقل قد أسقط الكلمة الأخيرة وما قال إلا ( آخر درس ) !! ولا أشك في أنه لقي ما لقينا ونقل عن الفقيد ما قال لسان الحال لا ما قال هو ..!! 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلفنا خيراً منها !! 
أعظم الله أجرنا وأجركم في فقيد الأمة وفقيد العلم والعلماء .. 
على مثل ابن العثيمين فلتبك البواكي .. 
لعمــرك ما الـرزية فــقـد مال ولا شـاة تـموت ولا بـعيــر 
ولكـن الـــرزية فقــد شـيخ يـمـوت لمـوته خلـق كثــير
أ.هـ

آخر ساعات الشيخ كانت مع كتاب الله
تحدث الدكتور " عامر رضوي " عن آخر ساعة في حياة فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين بأنه كان يقرأ القرآن الكريم ، ثم دخل في غيبوبة وبعدها بساعة انتقل إلى جوار ربه الكريم.
وقد وصف د. رضوي - الطبيب المعالج - الأيام التي قضاها بجوار الشيخ بأنه كان يحس بالألم لمرض الشيخ وأنه يتعامل معه مثلما يتعامل الابن مع أبيه ، وقال : وكنت أدعو الله له بالشفاء ولكن قدر الله كان أسرع .
وذكر د. رضوي بأن الشيخ رحمه الله كان قليل الكلام ، كثير الحمد والاستغفار ، وقد سمعه يقرأ سورة الفاتحة وفي مرات أخرى كان يتمتم لصعوبة حالته الصحية وعندما سأل أبناءه عن ما يتمتم به الشيخ ذكروا بأنه يقرأ القرآن . 
وعن الموجودين مع فضيلة الشيخ لحظة وفاته ذكر الدكتور رضوي بأن جميع أبناء الشيخ كانوا موجودين معه بالإضافة إلى أقاربه. 
وعن دخول الشيخ في حالة الغيبوبة وشعور أقارب الشيخ ذكر د. رضوي أن أبناءه كانوا محتسبين وصابرين وراضين بقضاء الله وقدره. 
وعن إعلانه لحالة الوفاة وأثرها على أقارب الشيخ يقول د. رضوي : الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بكي على ابنه إبراهيم فما بالك بأبناء الشيخ وهم مع أبيهم إلا أنهم كانوا صابرين محتسبين الأجر عند الله ولم أشاهد منهم أي تصرف غير طبيعي سوى دموعهم التي أعتقد أن العالم الإسلامي ذرفها معهم على فقد عالم من علماء الدين .
وعن الحالة الطبية والمرض الذي كان يعاني منه فقيد الأمة أبدى د.رضوي عدم ترحيبه بالإجابة على هذا السؤال واكتفى بالقول : هذه أمانة طبية ومن حق أبنائه فقط التصريح بمثل هذه الأمور أما أنا فأعتقد أنه ليس من حقي أن أكتشف حالة الشيخ من منطلق الأمانة على أسرار مرضاي .

جنازة الشيخ
قال بعض إخواننا الذي حضورا جنازة الشيخ – رحمه الله - :
هكذا كان مشهد الرحيل ……… الذي ودعنا فيه شيخنا ابن عثيمين رحمة الله تعالى عليه ليبدأ فيه رحلة الدار الآخرة .
لقد كان مشهداً يبعث على الرهبة والإجلال لذلك العالم الفذ الذي ملأ الدنيا بعلمه مسموعاً ومرئيّاً ومقروءاً .
آه ! لو رأيت تلك الجموع التي توافدت من كل صوب لتحضر الصلاة والدفن على شيخنا الجليل …. وجوه واجمة حزينة تتعجل وصولها إلى الحرم منذ وقت مبكر …….. غص الحرم على غير عادته في مثل هذا الوقت فالصلاة صلاة عصر وليس موسم إجازة ، بل هو موسم اختبارات ومع ذلك فقد كنت تشعر أن المسجد الحرام قد امتلأ بالمصلين ……… وتتيقن تماما حينما تجد الأعناق تشرئب لتنظر إلى ذلك المسجى أَمام الإمام ، فقد وضعت الجنازة منذ الساعة الثالثة تقريباً تحت حراسة مكثفة - وليس لهم سبيل أن يضعوها إلا في ذلك الوقت فقد كان الحرم يغص غصّاً بالناس - وما عدت ترى في الصحن إلا شباباً ، وتوقفت حركة المطاف نهائيّاً ، وما أن انتهت صلاة العصر وتقدم بالجنازة ليصلي عليها إمام الحرم - حفظه الله - ونادى المنادي " الصلاة على الأموات يرحمكم الله " حتى تحس كأن القلوب انخلعت من أماكنها ، وسرى خشوع عجيب ، وصمت رهيب ، لا تكاد ترى أحداً لم يقم ولم يصل ……… فقد كان الحديث عن الجنازة يملأ أرجاء الحرم قبل الأذان وبعده . 

وصُلِّي عليه رحمه الله تعالى ، وما أن فرغ الإمام من الصلاة عليه حتى تسابقت الجموع لحمله ……….. أنى لك يا " نور " – كاتب المقال - أن تصل إليه فتحمله ، [ هناك ] مئاتٌ كلٌّ يريد حمل ذلك الجثمان رحمة الله تعالى عليه ، وانطُلق به إلى مقبرة " العدل " بسيارة إسعاف من طريق خاص حيث قد أغلقت الطرق ولا تستطيع أن تصل إلى المقبرة إلا عن طريق طويل ، والجموع قد سبقت بالسيارات ، وجموع منتظرة في المقبرة ، لفيف عظيم من كل المستويات : علماء ، وطلبة علم، وعوام ، غصت بهم مقبرة " العدل " بمكة المكرمة ، وازدحمت الشوارع المحيطة بالمقبرة بسياراتهم ولك أن تتخيل ذلك الجو الكئيب الذي سيطر على الجميع ، فلا تكاد تسمع إلا " أحسن الله عزاءنا في شيخنا ، وعوض الأمة خيراً في فقده " .

حفر له قبره ، ولحُـِّد ، وأهيل التراب عليه رحمة الله تعالى عليه ، ولم تستطع قوات الطوارئ الكثيفة المتواجدة بالمقبرة أن تمنع الشباب [ من ] أن يصلوا إلى قبر الشيخ ، فقد غلبتهم كثرة الناس فما عاد لهم إلا أن يقفوا مع الواقفين ، ووقفت تلك الجموع في رهبة عظيمة ترفع أيديها لمولاها أن يسبغ على الشيخ واسع رحمته وأن يسكنه فسيح جنته ، فلم تعد تسمع إلا همهمة دعاء وابتهال متضرع وسؤال خاشع يسألون له الرحمة . 
وما انتهت مراسم الدفن إلا في الساعة الخامسة والنصف عصراً من زحمة الناس . 
هنيئاً لذلك الجثمان الطاهر الذي عاش لأجل غيره فعاش كبيراً ومات كبيراً . 
اختفى عن الأنظار لكنه لم يتزحزح من القلوب ….. بقيت كلماته مدوية في الآذان وعلمه مبسوط للناس وما مات من كان ذلك شأنه مثل الشيخ ابن عثيمين يفرح له فقد قدم للإسلام الشيء الكثير وشهد له البشر بالخير والعلم والفضل والبذل لا ينكر ذلك إلا حاقد ………. وعلى أمثالنا فلتبك البواكي ……… رحمة الله تعالى عليك فقد كنت لنا جميعا نعم الأب والمعلم . أ.هـ

بيان الديوان الملكي بوفاة الشيخ – رحمه الله -
انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى مساء أمس في جدة فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين عضو هيئة كبار العلماء اثر مرض عانى منه طويلا وسيصلى عليه في المسجد الحرام بعد صلاة عصر اليوم "الخميس" الموافق 16/10/1421هـ إن شاء الله ومن ثم يوارى الثرى بمكة المكرمة. 
نسأل الله جل وعلا أن يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته ومغفرته ويسكنه فسيح جنته ، وأن يلهم أسرته وذويه الصبر ويجزل لهم الأجر ويعوض المسلمين بفقده خيراً ، والحمد لله على قضائه وقدره. 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .

ما حصل عند تغسيل الشيخ
ذكر المغسلون الذين قاموا بتغسيل الشيخ رحمه الله وتكفينه انهم شاهدوا نورا وبشاشة في الوجه وسهوله في التغسيل ، حتى أن المغسلين تفاجئوا من نظافة الشيخ عندما أتوا به وكانوا يعتقدون أنه قد غسل قبل مجيئه ، وبسبب ارتخاء في الفكين كان فم الشيخ مفتوحا ظاهرة أسنانه وكأنه مبتسم فحاول ابنه عبد الرحمن قفل فم الشيخ لمدة نصف ساعة ومع ذلك لم يستطيعوا .. 

ولعل هذا بإذن الله من المبشرات ومن علامة حسن الخاتمة وهذا ما نرجوه للشيخ غفر الله له ولنا ولوالدينا ولجميع المسلمين . اللهم آمين . 
ذكرت هذه الحادثة في مجلة " الدعوة " عدد رقم ( 1766 ) .

رؤى في الشيخ
روى أحد طلاب الشيخ ابن عثيمين وهو فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن فوزان الفوزان عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام معهد القضاء العالي والمدرس حالياً في معهد العلوم الإسلامية في أمريكا رؤيا رآها في الشيخ رحمه الله ، حيث قال في خطبة صلاة الجمعة في أمريكا – نقلها بعض الإخوة ممن سمع الخطبة - :

رأيتُ أنني ذهبت إلى منـزل الشيخ المعروف في " عنيزة " كعادتي ورأيت منـزلا غير الذي أعرفه ؛ رأيت قصراً ضخماً لا أستطيع أن أصف لكم ما به من زينه وجمال ؛ لأنه يفوق ما نعرفه ، ودخلت القصر ورأيت الشيخ أمامي في أحسن حال وأجمل صورة ، أطول من قامته المعروفة ، وفي صحة كاملة فرحب بي فجعلت أبكي وأقبِّله عن يمينه وشماله حتى هدأ روعي ، ثم أخذني وخرجنا من القصر وإذ أنا أمام الحرم المكي ؛ الناس تصلي وإذا بمجنـزرات ضخمة لم تُصنع حتى الآن تهدم البيوت المجاورة للحرم الشريف من أجل توسعة الحرم ، ثم دخلنا القصر وذهبنا إلى المجلس فوالله لا ترى آخره وفيه من النمارق والفرش والزينة مالا يتخيله أحد ، ثم ذهبت أقضي حاجةً للشيخ طلبها لنفسه ، ومن حبي للشيخ ترنمت بأبيات أمدحه فيها ، وإذ هو يسمعني فضحك . 

فتنبهت من نومي ، وسألتُ أهل العلم في هذا الحلم فأفادوا : أن الشيخ إن شاء الله وجد من الله الجزاء الحسن ، وأن التوسعة حول الحرم إنما يدل على انتشار الإسلام في جميع أنحاء العالم . 

هذا ما سمعته بأذني من الشيخ في خطبة الجمعة 12 يناير رحمه الله شيخنا ابن عثيمين وأسكنه فسيح جناته، وغفر الله لشيخنا عبد العزيز الفوزان وأطال الله في عمره .أ.هـ

مقال كتبته قبل وفاة الشيخ
وقد كتبتُ مقالاً قبل وفاة الشيخ بنحو ستة أشهر – وذلك لما ذهب الشيخ – رحمه الله – للعلاج في " أمريكا " - ، أرى أن فيه فائدة أجعله في أواخر كتابتي هذه :
" أعَلَى مثل مشايخنا : ابن باز والألباني وابن عثيمين نبكي ؟ فلنبكِ على أنفسنا " !
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
وبعد
فإن كان منَّا بكاء فليكن على أنفسنا ، لا على مشايخنا وأئمتنا ؛ ذلك أنهم لقوا ربهم وقد قدموا لأنفسهم ما يفرحون به .
1.  فالشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله مات وقد نصر العقيدة السلفية ، وبيَّن المنهج الحق الواضح ، وألَّف عشرات الرسائل ، وأفتى آلاف الفتاوى ، وله مئات الأشرطة العلمية النافعة ، مات وقد حج أكثر من خمسين حجة وأضعافها من العُمَر ، ومئات الطلبة النابغين النابهين ، مات وأمامه شفاعات شفع فيها لمستحقيها ، وأموال قدَّمها لمحتاجيها ، وعمل خير لا يمكن إحصاؤه ها هنا .
أمثل هذا يُبكَى عليه ؟؟
2. وشيخنا الألباني رحمه الله نصرَ السنة ، وقمع البدعة ، وأوضح المحجة ، وبيَّن صحيح السنَّة مِن ضعيفها ، وألان للناس الحديث ، وله عشرات الكتب النافعة ، وآلاف الأشرطة العلمية الشرعية .
أمثل هذا يُبكَى عليه ؟؟
3. وهذا رفيق دربهم وثالث أئمتنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين ، يلقى ربه – إن شاء الله – ولم يترك فنّاً إلا وشرحه وبيَّنه ، وله آلاف الفتاوى والأشرطة ، ومئات الطلبة بل آلاف منهم من تتلمذ عليه مباشرة ومنهم من تتلمذ على أشرطته ، ألان للناس الفقه ، فقرأ الناس الفقه وفهموه بعد كان لا يجرؤ عليه إلا الخاصَّة .
يموت الشيخ وهو صاحب همَّة عالية ، لم يمنعه مرض من إفتاء ، ودروس ، وخطبة جمعة ، لم يبع دينه بعرض من الدنيا ، أتته الدنيا وهي راغمة فركلها برجله ، وُهبت له أبنيةٌ فجعلها وقفاً على طلبة العلم، وأُعطي الأموال الطائلة فجعلها للنفقة عليهم ، أفتى ودرَّس الطلبة والمعتمرين والحجاج ، لم تأت عليه سنة إلا وفيها عدة عُمَرٍ وحجة ، كان فيها العابد والمعلِّم والمربِّي والمنفق في سبيل الله .
أمثلُ هذا يُبكَى عليه ؟؟

إخواني :
إنما يُبكى على من مات مقصِّراً لاهياً تاركاً أمر الله ، أما من مات على عقيدة صحيحة ، ومنهج صحيح ، وتعليم وتوجيه وتربية : فهنيئاً له هذه الميتة مع كثرة فتن هذا الزمان .
أسألكم بالله ألا تحبون أن تموتوا على مات عليه هؤلاء الأئمة ؟؟
فلم لا نعمل عملهم ؟ ولا نقدم لأنفسنا مثل ما قدَّموا ؟؟
وإنه وإن في القلب لوعة وحسرة على فقدان أئمة الهدى ، فإن فيه فرحاً بأنهم يقدمون على ربٍّ غفور رحيم كريم ، أسأله سبحانه أن يجزل لهم المثوبة وأن يسكنهم الفردوس ، وأن يبدلنا خيراً منهم، وأن يلحقنا بهم على خير .
والحمد لله أولاً وآخراً
أ.هـ

أخيراً
هذا ، والوقفات في حياة الشيخ – رحمه الله – كثيرة ، وإني أدعو تلامذته والمقربين منه أن يقدِّموا للأمة مثل هذه الوقفات التي تربي الشباب على تطبيق الإسلام عمليّاً، وتقدِّم للشباب أنموذجاً من العلماء العاملين ، وأن لا يكتفوا بالمدح والثناء المجرد غاضين الطرف عن المواقف الجليلة في حياة الشيخ ، فقد كان – بحق – " أمَّة في رجل " .
ولا عجب إذا عرفتَ أن هذه بعض جوانب من حياة الشيخ – رحمه الله – وعرفتَ بعدها أنه كان يقول : " اللهم إني أحب لقاءكَ فأحِبَّ لقائي " ! وقوله : " إني مشتاق إلى ربي " !!
رحل الشيخ ورحل معه ما يفرحه أن يجده أمامه ، فهل يكون الشيخ لنا قدوة صالحة في علمه وعمله وأخلاقه ؟.
أرجو ذلك ، والله الموفق لا ربَّ سواه

ملاحظة :
استفدت بعض ما سبق من مقالات كتبت في الإنترنت نقلاً عن أصحابها سواء كانوا أبناء الشيخ أو تلامذته .

----------

